# BFI - Clean Catch Essentials Kit | 1.8T & 2.0T MQB



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

That's a nice looking kit. I've got a 42DD catch can kit on my uR32. It works a treat, and I'd imagine yours will as well, but yours looks a lot more "factory" in execution (that's a good thing )


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Catch can looks!*

Love the stealth/oem look!!!!:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

jasso86 said:


> Love the stealth/oem look!!!!:heart:


That's the idea.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

very very nice,


----------



## RIPs00noma (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks like a nice kit indeed, but do you really have to unhook the whole things just to empty it out? That is awful. How often does it need to be emptied?

I just came from a CTSV where a catch can is a great idea and they only ran about $150 and the bottom half of the can unscrewed for easy emptying. 

I see ECSTuning has one as well but it specifies that it is for the TSI engine ONLY, not the TFSI. What is the major difference in these two engines, and is a can necessary on the TFSI engine as well??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

RIPs00noma said:


> Looks like a nice kit indeed, but do you really have to unhook the whole things just to empty it out? That is awful. How often does it need to be emptied? ...


There is a bung on the bottom of the can that comes plugged, but we sell a *Fumoto valve* that can be adapted to the bung for easy draining.
We recommend installing the *Fumoto valve* and then routing a tube from the valve down to the belly pan so the can's contents can be drained without making a mess.

Some people skip the valve altogether and suck the contents through the dipstick hole using an automotive syringe. 
Other might uninstall the whole thing and dump it out.
Whatever works for you!


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice craftsmanship. Looking forward to a S3 solution.


----------



## RIPs00noma (Mar 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> There is a bung on the bottom of the can that comes plugged, but we sell a *Fumoto valve* that can be adapted to the bung for easy draining.
> We recommend installing the *Fumoto valve* and then routing a tube from the valve down to the belly pan so the can's contents can be drained without making a mess.
> 
> Some people skip the valve altogether and suck the contents through the dipstick hole using an automotive syringe.
> ...


I suppose there are easier ways than disconnecting the whole system, but I still think making a can that the bottom unscrews for simple emptying is a great feature. Such as:

















However - I am more interested in an answer to my last question.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

RIPs00noma said:


> ... I see ECSTuning has one as well but it specifies that it is for the TSI engine ONLY, not the TFSI. What is the major difference in these two engines, and is a can necessary on the TFSI engine as well??


All engines are direct injection and will suffer from some amount of carbon buildup.

MK5 FSI is unique.
MK5/MK6 TSI is unique.
MK6 Gen 3 TSI is unique.
MQB TSI is unique.

We sell a Clean Catch product for each variation except for the gen 3 TSI (which is in the works).


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Pete,

Are you shipping these outside of Canada / US? Your online store only gives options for shipping to these 2 countries... would like one of these for an Australian S3


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

satanic said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Are you shipping these outside of Canada / US? Your online store only gives options for shipping to these 2 countries... would like one of these for an Australian S3


I'm sorry, but we only ship within the US & Canada. Moreover, the Clean Catch being advertise here fits the A3 only. 
The windshield washer reservoir on the S3 has been moved to the passenger side of the vehicle which prohibits the can bracket from being installed.
Eventually we'll have an S3 compatible Clean Catch available, but first we need to get one into the shop to develop a prototype.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Fitment and quality are top notch.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> Fitment and quality are top notch.


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

ETA on S3 one? Think it will void any warranties ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

OMGK20 said:


> ETA on S3 one? Think it will void any warranties ?


Still working on the S3/Golf R specific solution. It shouldn't void any warranties.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Still no S3 catch can? C'mon Pete


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Tony_S3 said:


> Still no S3 catch can? C'mon Pete


For Pete's sake, give them a chance to build and test it.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> For Pete's sake, give them a chance to build and test it.


How long does it take? S3's have been around since September (earlier in canada). We're going on 5 months now. At this rate my valve stems will be coated with crap by the time they make an S3 catch can. And don't tell me to make my own : ) 

I wanted to have a catch can installed the first weekend that I had my car. At this rate I might not even get it. Not that I could get one anyway.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Tony_S3 said:


> How long does it take? S3's have been around since September (earlier in canada). We're going on 5 months now. At this rate my valve stems will be coated with crap by the time they make an S3 catch can. And don't tell me to make my own : )
> 
> I wanted to have a catch can installed the first weekend that I had my car. At this rate I might not even get it. Not that I could get one anyway.


I just wanted to fit "For Pete's sake" into a post.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Tony_S3 said:


> How long does it take? S3's have been around since September (earlier in canada). We're going on 5 months now. At this rate my valve stems will be coated with crap by the time they make an S3 catch can. And don't tell me to make my own : )
> 
> I wanted to have a catch can installed the first weekend that I had my car. At this rate I might not even get it. Not that I could get one anyway.


It's not as easy as you think tracking down a local S3 and getting it into the shop for development, but don't worry, we're working on it.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> I just wanted to fit "For Pete's sake" into a post.


Literally and figuratively


----------



## Panch (Aug 27, 2003)

Is the general benefit of the oil catch can preventative damage to your engine?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Let me guess? Still no S3 catch can available.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Panch said:


> Is the general benefit of the oil catch can preventative damage to your engine?


Sorry I missed this! The benefit of adding a catch can is to collect PCV blow-by [oil vapor] that would otherwise end up in your combustion chamber and ultimately lead to carbon buildup. Our catch cans do not eliminate the buildup of carbon, but are designed with the goal of limiting that buildup and reducing the frequency of carbon cleanings. This also helps maintain overall performance.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

To protect our MK7 Golf 1.8T project car, we have recently added one of our Clean Catch EK Oil Separators. This Clean Catch system works on both MK7 and 8V vehicles with either the 1.8T or 2.0T.

*Why do I need a catch can?*

With the direct injection motors, the valves have a tendency to develop carbon buildup on the back. This prevents the valves from closing all the way when they are supposed to be which leads to undesired running conditions, and hard starts. A catch can will help to prevent those deposits by collection oil vapor which then turns to liquid which can be easily emptied through various methods.

*How many miles does it take to start seeing build up?*

We recently came across a post by The Humble Mechanic who is a factory trained VW tech. He had a 1.8T TSI in his bay with only 11k miles This is how the valves looked:












You can view the discussion regarding this post here: https://instagram.com/p/3O1WfnMkwE/?taken-by=humblemechanic


IMPORTANT NOTE: Our Clean Catch retains the factory oil separator in all applications rather than replacing it, which means you have TWO levels of defense, rather than just relying solely on the can. Many people see ancillary machined pieces and mistake them for being better. This is not the case! Our kits are specifically designed to work in conjunction with what the original engineers developed, only our kit improves upon it. 




Here's a look at the can installed in the MK7:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Are these available for the S3 yet, and are you shipping internationally?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

satanic said:


> Are these available for the S3 yet, and are you shipping internationally?


No, still not available for the S3/Golf R.

We do not ship Internationally, but Parts4Euro.com (a BFI dealer) will.


----------

